# Creep feeder



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

If you all haven't noticed I am cheap. We needed a creep feeder so i could see what the kids are eating. I really get confused, manufactures must think if you have goats you have more money then you know what to do with. We have a bunch of places that sell those plastic tanks in metal cages around here so I picked on up took the tank out and cut a cross bar out and put it against the shed added a old dog feeder that the dog didn't like and the kids came running in.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=308100&l=9af90137e3&id=100000112459437


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey ...it's OK to cut corners :wink: ...nothing wrong with that at all.... that is a great idea and if it works.... that is all that counts...right?

Great job... :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Excellent ! I assume your goats are bigger? My nigies would wiggle their way thru those openings!

I actually have one of those in my cellar for our water, my well wasn't recovering quick enough after filling water buckets and other uses so we got one of the tanks in a cage, added a pumptek system and we know have plenty of water. I was wanting to get a couple more of those to use as hay feeders, I think they would work great!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

That is awesome...you are very handy!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I really wish they sold those liquid totes at a reasonable price around here. Seems the going price is $250 and up for the empties.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

Thats an awesome idea! Looks fantastic.


----------



## NeedONEmore (Feb 26, 2011)

Great idea... :idea:


----------

